# Use caution before upgrading you iOS devices to iOS 6.1.2



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Do some Googling before deciding to update. Many thousands of people are suffering a massive loss in battery life after the update. My wife updated and her iPad 3 now lasts a little over three hours before shutting down with a low battery warning. Three people in our office are experiencing the same issue.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Uh-oh, I upgraded my ipad 4 last night!  Seems to be doing okay battery wise today, but I wish I'd waited.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Daughter's been having WiFi issues since she upgraded. Refuses to stay connected.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Uh-oh, I upgraded my ipad 4 last night! Seems to be doing okay battery wise today, but I wish I'd waited.


From what I gather - Google not first hand - the iPad 4 is not having the problems. My wife and I have the iPad 3 4G. I have not updated mine and now my wife keeps grabbing mine as she is getting slow connection speeds as well as poor battery life. There is a way, complicated but effective, of going back to iOS 6.0. I will have to look at doing this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankfully, no wifi, battery, or other issues on my ipad 4 today.  Still sounds like waiting might be wise till this is fleshed out.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thankfully, no wifi, battery, or other issues on my ipad 4 today. Still sounds like waiting might be wise till this is fleshed out.


Do you do updates by plugging in and syncing with iTunes? My new devices are updating through the cloud and my phone updated itself already. I think the battery has been affected. The ipad looks like it updated to 6.1 no 6.1.2 but the phone say 6.1.2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Do you do updates by plugging in and syncing with iTunes? My new devices are updating through the cloud and my phone updated itself already. I think the battery has been affected. The ipad looks like it updated to 6.1 no 6.1.2 but the phone say 6.1.2


I updated by wifi, but somewhere in the settings, I have it set to require me to act before it actually updates--I just get a nag screen until I do update.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh I was just about to hit install now....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad I saw this thread before I got the notice last night to update. I have an iPad 4, but I think I'll wait to update.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No issues on my iPad 2 or iPhone 4s.  Updated a few days ago.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

No issues with my Mini.  I've literally used it for hours today, and I'm still at 53% right now.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I had battery issues with 6.1.1 but they were fixed by 6.1.2.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I updated my iPhone 5 last night, I think it's been fine - knocking on wood.  I read it's supposed to improve batteries but y'all know how THAT goes!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

readingril said:


> Daughter's been having WiFi issues since she upgraded. Refuses to stay connected.


That's iOS6 in general. Introduced (for me) in 6.0 beta 2, fixed (for me) in 6.0 beta 4, broken again in 6.0RTM, and broken in every release since (6.0.1, 6.0.2, 6.1, 6.1.2). A whole mess of the devices I support routinely drop off or even completely forget WiFi networks. It's a support nightmare--our CTO, a major Apple fanboy with 5 Macs at home, is just about ready to give up on his iPad.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I already upgraded both our iPad 2 and iPad 3rd gen, but haven't experienced any connection or battery issues....at least none that I've noticed yet.  *crossing fingers*


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone updated to 6.1.3 yet?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Has anyone updated to 6.1.3 yet?


Doing it now. What have I got to lose? Neither the wifi nor the mail app can get any worse, unless the damn thing just refuses to turn back on.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Has anyone updated to 6.1.3 yet?


I did. Got my iphone 5 on Tuesday and it updated to 6.1.3 while I was charging it. I don't notice any problems. Battery life seems to be great so far. Far better than my android phone. Haven't noticed any other issues.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

geko29 said:


> Doing it now. What have I got to lose? Neither the wifi nor the mail app can get any worse, unless the d*mn thing just refuses to turn back on.


Holy crap I could not have been more wrong. Wifi is completely useless now. It will connect to any network I please, but cannot do ANYTHING once it's done so. No web, apps, ping, traceroute, can't even do a name lookup. EVERY other device on the same network works perfectly.

The only way to do anything with it now is to disable wifi and burn through my LTE. But of course, that means certain things like downloading video podcasts or updating apps over 50MB are now impossible (well at least without syncing manually).

If not for AT&T, my iPad3 would now be completely useless. Haven't checked to see if the iP5 or the iPad Mini are similarly afflicted. (edit: iPhone 5 still works, can't check Mini until tomorrow because it's still in my car at my Father-in-Law's house)

(Edit 2: this morning it works fine. We'll see if that lasts)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I updated and everything is fine.  No issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had no problem with 6.1.2 with my i'Touch 5G.  Waiting to upgrade to 6.1.3  to see how it goes....

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

No problems with 6.1.3 on my iPod Touch 5g....


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Updated my iPod Touch 4th gen to 6.1.3 - no problems so far.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

No problem updating my iPad4.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We have a Mobile Device Manager tool at our office and official iThings connect through it to our Exchange servers for email.  iOS 6.0 and the first two or three updates after that did a serious number on devices connecting to Exchange.  It changed how they communicated and that seriously affected battery life.  There was also the dreaded "calendar meeting decline" error that popped up when someone declined a meeting request from their iDevice and it cancelled the whole meeting instead of just declining for that user.  I read a lot of articles about it and basically Apple and Microsoft are blaming each other.  Microsoft has this protocol about communication and Apple did its own thing.  But Microsoft is not enforcing its protocol, so...

Long story short - we have been encouraging the update to 6.1.3 and have not heard loud complaints from our 700 device users.


----------



## sureness23 (May 25, 2013)

Maybe it has something to do with the compatibility of third-party applications.


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

I dunno - I have a 3GS and an iPad 1 and the iPad itself is pretty good - I only use it for reading Kindle books and the occasional email checkup, so I haven't really noticed any reduction. 

But the 3GS has really crappy battery life ever since iOS5. It used to go to 10%, then it would die at 30% after that upgrade. Lately it's dying at 46% - very frustrating. And it just eats through the battery life like crazy - I can't even take more than a couple of pix before it drops like a stone. 

I was thinking I might need to just get a new phone, but now I'm thinking it's the upgrade of iOS - just checked and I'm on 6.1.3....


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just checked my Ipad4 version 6.1.3 is installed, no problems


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My phone (iPhone 5) has 6.1.4.  The Mini has 6.1.3.  Does this mean I'm ahead of the game?


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally updated my iPhone 4S, mini, and iPad 3. No problems.


----------

